# Geführte Tour im Lückner



## Dämon__ (26. September 2017)

Am 07.10 gibt es unsere bekannte geführte Touren durch den Lückner und wie immer eine spezial Tour für die Enduros.
Treff wie immer am Blockhaus am Sportplatz in Oppen 
Abfahrt: 13:00


----------



## Tobilas (26. September 2017)

Ja super Dämon!
Bin dabei, freu mich schon
Haste gutes Wetter bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (27. September 2017)

Bringe ich aus Latsch mit


----------



## georgh (6. Oktober 2017)

Hey CHRIS...dürfen da auch Gallier mit ? Mit Ebike FRAU ?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Oktober 2017)

Wär schön euch mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## georgh (9. Oktober 2017)

Und in OPPEN war's scheen . Katja & Georg Hart sagen DANKE.
Wenn's passt  kommen wir gerne wieder


----------



## Dämon__ (5. April 2018)

Es ist mal wieder so weit,

Am 14 April finden wieder unsere Geführten Touren durch und um den Lückner statt.
Treff: in Oppen am Tennisplatz bei der Blockhütte 
Abfahrt: 13:00

Es wird von Anfänger bis Enduro alles dabei sein. E-Biker sind auch willkommen.
Für Essen und Trinken ist natürlich wie immer gesorgt  

Christian


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2018)

Servus, @Dämon__

ich war dieses WE in Eurem Revier unterwegs (Freunde wohnen in Wahlen...und ich hatte letztes Jahr mal zufälligerweise einen kreuzenden Trail bei einer Wanderung Richtung Rissenthal gesehen), hatte mir 2 GPX Tracks geladen. Freitag Rundkurs Schluchtenweg / Oppen...

Der Rundkurs durch den Schluchtenweg, der hats schon in sich , aber nach der Einfahrt bei der Gedächtniskapelle am Dungweg, da ging es tiefer im Wald nicht so recht weiter...
ansonsten wars geil, auch drüben am Lückner, auch wenn dort unten nun der Golfpatz erweitert wird 

Samstag bin ich noch mal von der Dellborner Mühle die Lücknerrunde gefahren, die Fahrrichtung habe ich aber noch mal geändert, denn das Stück direkt an der Mühle, das muss man nicht zwingend "hoch", runter ists super.

Wenn ich wieder meine Freunde besuche, melde ich mich vorher mal, vllt. geht eine gemeinsame Tour.

Und wenn Du mal hier im Spessart oder bayerischen Odenwald biken willst > einfach anfunken, wir kennen uns hier gut aus.

Gruß, der Kombi


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Mai 2018)

Schön das es dir bei uns gefallen hat, melde dich einfach bei mir, dann zeig ich dir auch gerne mehr.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. September 2018)

So Jungs und Mädels,
die Herbsttour steht an, am 06. Oktober um 13:00h treffen wir uns wie immer in Oppen an der Blockhütte.
Meiner einer zeigt euch ein paar neue Trails wo ihr euer Können zeigen könnt.
Sonnst wie immer, fresssen und saufen für nix.


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. September 2018)

Juhu! Das sollte zeitlich bei mir passen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (3. Oktober 2018)

Wir kommen wahrscheinlich zu zweit!


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Oktober 2018)

Schön  freu mich, ist ja top Wetter gemeldet.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2019)

Schon wieder ein halbes Jahr vorbei und der Frühling kommt 
Am 13. April starten wir wie gewohnt mit der geführten Tour von der Gemeinde Beckingen in die neue Saison.
Wie gewohnt gibt es verschiedene Gruppen, von Anfänger bis Könner und auch E-Biker sind willkommen.
Uhrzeit gebe ich noch kurzfristig bekannt, wird aber wohl 13:00 sein an der Blockhütte.

PS: es gibt was neues zu fahren


----------



## pigoca (22. Juli 2022)

Moin,

wird am Lückner nochmal was stattfinden? 
Ist direkt um die Ecke...würd da mal eine Runde drehen wollen 

Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (22. August 2022)

Wird es bestimmt, bisher hatte das ja immer der RSC und die Gemeinde zusammen gemacht, dadurch das der alte Verein aufgelöst und die Gemeinde auf meine Anfrage nicht reagiert hat, werden wir als neuer Verein dies für nächstes Jahr mal planen. 
Zur Zeit steht ja auch noch die Genehmigung unserer Trails aus, was wir auch noch abwarten wollen. ☝️


----------

